
Ask HN: Being an expert witness - pilom
I recently found a lawyer looking for expert witnesses "with a graduate degree from a prestigious school and a knowledge of algorithms." Sounded like a perfect fit and I ended up getting the job (with the up front disclosure that I had never done it before and would require coaching).<p>Has anyone else ever been an expert witness and what was your experience like? Any lessons learned?
======
petervandijck
They will likely want to hear something specific (that helps their case), so
be ready to walk when you're pushed into saying or implying something that you
don't believe.

